# Press tool for HVAC.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Went to Johnstone today and saw this propress tool ($2599) for HVAC and refrigeration. Fittings and jaws are a bit differents.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That's a game changer right there for the hvac world. Eliminates so many tools


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Great, take away the skill of brazing. Hell, that's one of the reasons I got hired at the plumbing & a/c company doing service years ago. Can't count how many First Co air handlers I've changed out in many nasty apts throughout DFW.


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

Damn now I want one!! Cant have to many tools but I actually like brazing but some times it would de nice not worring about burning something or when a valve doesn't quite hold.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

How do you attach to the equipment? You would still have to braze to condenser, dryer and air handler. What would be the advantage maybe a few attic joints.﻿


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

You could cut the belled end off the equipment and use a coupling or 90 maybe?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It would be handy on a dakin system.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I would need to see it proved first, I was taught by old school guy. Never trust new stuff.


----------

